# Reo mini/2.1 silicone bottle.



## Vapefiend (15/8/18)

I’m mainly on another forum and have never posted here but I like visiting for all the reo knowledge available to read.

I’m not sure if this information has made it’s way over here yet but I wanted to share that we found a soft bottle to fit the Reo mini and mini 2.1.

I found this bottle by accident and it’s made by sigelei. After doing some research and emailing sigelei for the dimensions, I ordered some of the bottles from their online store. Sure enough they fit, silicone but not too soft. Perfect for those who get sore thumbs on the stock 3ml bottle or wanted a softer bottle.

I used mod maker tubing and it fits perfectly; size is 4mm OD x 2mm ID.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (15/8/18)

Thanks and welcome @Vapefiend. Hoping you will share some of your accumulated Reo knowledge with us.

What is the capacity of this bottle? Also 3ml?

Regards


----------



## jifjifjif (15/8/18)

Vapefiend!! Glad you made it over here.

This is jifjifjif from the other forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapefiend (15/8/18)

Raindance said:


> Thanks and welcome @Vapefiend. Hoping you will share some of your accumulated Reo knowledge with us.
> 
> What is the capacity of this bottle? Also 3ml?
> 
> Regards


Yes, it’s also 3ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapefiend (15/8/18)

Glad to see you too!


jifjifjif said:


> Vapefiend!! Glad you made it over here.
> 
> This is jifjifjif from the other forum


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

Welcome @Vapefiend !
Always great to see fellow Reonauts!


----------



## Vapefiend (15/8/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome @Vapefiend !
> Always great to see fellow Reonauts!


Thank you, it’s great to have more reonauts out there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)

Vapefiend said:


> Thank you, it’s great to have more reonauts out there!


And great to see the Chalice 3 in use. Mine is gathering dust. Mostly using the Chalice 4 and OL16.


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

Vapefiend said:


> Thank you, it’s great to have more reonauts out there!



Reonauts are still strong in these quarters @Vapefiend !


----------



## Vapefiend (15/8/18)

Andre said:


> And great to see the Chalice 3 in use. Mine is gathering dust. Mostly using the Chalice 4 and OL16.


I use the ol16 a lot too, what build do you have in the chalice iv? I picked one up and while it’s good I haven’t really dialed in the best vape I can get off it yet.


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)

Vapefiend said:


> I use the ol16 a lot too, what build do you have in the chalice iv? I picked one up and while it’s good I haven’t really dialed in the best vape I can get off it yet.


Some Kanthal Clapton (26/32ga), 7 wraps, 2.5mm ID. Around 0.9 ohms Top of coil level with top of posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/8/18)

jifjifjif said:


> Vapefiend!! Glad you made it over here.
> 
> This is jifjifjif from the other forum



hi, which other forum ?


----------



## jifjifjif (16/8/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, which other forum ?


E-cigarette-forum.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

